
Deis, DevOps and the Future of Open PaaS - gabrtv
http://deis.io/deis-devops-and-the-future-of-open-paas/
======
programminggeek
Building things on top of docker seems like the fun, exciting thing to do
these days and the promise of it is really cool. I certainly have wanted a
private heroku that is not a bear to install.

In my ideal world, you could start with a single machine on say Digital Ocean
for $5/mo. and that machine could host any number of apps, heroku style, for
me until it runs out of resources. It should then be easy to move apps to a
2nd or 3rd or whatever server if I chose not to just bump up the resources on
that first one. If an app needs to run multiple servers, it should handle that
as well. Having reasonably fine grained control on how many machines things
like a database or memcache layer was on would be nice.

In short, I would like something like heroku without all the extra costs of
heroku. Cloud 66 comes reasonably close, but I'd like to not pay the extra
service overhead. I'd rather just pay for the infrastructure. Something open
source that handles this in a reasonable way would be great, but I don't know
that Deis is going to be the answer.

~~~
gabrtv
We do have plans for a hosted version of Deis -- similar to Cloud 66 -- that
eases the spin-up of the PaaS controller/brains.. and lets ops folks take it
from there, scale their application fabric, hand it off to developers, etc.
I'd love to hear thoughts about how folks want that to work.

------
ausjke
On which IaaS this runs? Openstack? Also, gitosis seems very much yesterday.

~~~
gabrtv
You can run Deis on anything including bare metal by constructing the
application fabric manually. We have _automated_ provisioning for EC2 and
Rackspace public cloud, with more on the way.

